# How long can logs sit before milling?



## OutdoorSeeker (Jul 13, 2015)

I have 5 logs cut 9 foot long of hickory that I cut down on my property. I want to make a butcher block top out of them. I have them stacked off the ground and covered, with the ends painted up. 

The trees were cut down 1 month ago. How long do I have to mill them into boards? Can they sit through winter, or will that not be a good idea? 

thanks for any advise!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

They can sit for a long time and still be milled into lumber. Better to mill as soon as you can but if you need to wait till spring then you'll still get lumber for your butcher block out of them.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hickory is finicky when it comes to waiting long....mostly bugs...then quicker to lose the sapwood. You should be fine till spring BUT you mentioned covered????... as tarp or plywood or metal??.... DON'T tarp to the ground...it needs open sides for breathing, if sealed to the ground it promotes speedy deterioration (ROT!!!!) I seen a man LOSE a couple of OLD log buildings stacked on special racks but he covered them to the ground against my advice and lost them ALL!!! due to it teranium ?? (creates it's own moisture from the ground).

I allow my logs to lay around longer than most sawyers BUT some logs I lose due to they deteriorate quicker than other species did....hickory is one of them BUT it can have some beauty if cut at the right time. The longer you wait the more uniqueness comes around and then poof OOoooppps I waited TOO long and it starts into being punky (SOFT ROTTING WOOD) (NOT GOOD).

REMEMBER!!! Drying is the most important!!!


----------

